# new here... Wood cab construction



## HLandBRR (Feb 5, 2010)

Hello,

First time posting...

I was wondering if any one had a diagram/ plan for wood cabs for there large scale trains???? I saw one in the June 2006 back issue of Garden Railways in an article by Eric Schade, he made his own wood cab from 1/8 Birch plywood and it looked real neat on his engine. I am *NOT* that handy and I need a plan or diagram to make one. Was wondering if anyone had one they would be willing to share with me. I have 2 Annies and an 2-8-0 consolidation that I would love to build new wood cabs for.



Thanks.






Hard Luck & Bankrupt RR


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome Hard Luck,


If you look in the *MasterClasses section* (also found via the Features in the blue main menu bar along the top), you'll find several locomotive building classes. All of these contain instructions and drawings for building a cab for the particular locomotive under construction. David Fletcher, the author, prefers working in styrene, but the drawings and techniques presented are applicable to wood construction if that's your preference.


----------



## HLandBRR (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks so much for the information.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Pleased to meet you, Luck! 

Can't wait to see what you make.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Didn't Vance Bass have some cabs on his website, and wasn't there another company in MO doing wood cab kits?


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Banta has cabs for the big hauler, not sure about the other... lovely laser cut ones.... Buy one and use it for a pattern?


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Didn't Vance Bass have some cabs on his websiteYeah, he does come to think ot it. See them *here*.


----------



## HLandBRR (Feb 5, 2010)

It seems Vance Bass is out of business. I did save the picture of his Connie cab, great looking work! 
I can't stress to you all how bad I am at all of this. I guess what I was looking for was someone who had a drawing....you know "cut this that long and cut this that longer than that" sort of thing. I am great at following blueprints (part of my job) , not so good at figuring scale size down and sure not good at building things besides messes. 

Thanks for your help, 

HL&B RR


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

The other company I was thinking of, Bronson Tate, appears to be livesteam only:

http://www.bronson-tate.com/kits/live-steam/index.shtml


----------



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

If you end up stuck, send me a message with your e-mail address. I have a Vance Bass kit someplace, and a scanner someplace else. I could probably cobble a copy of the instructions and send it to you not feeling as though I was being unethical along copyright lines. 

Charley


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I got nothing to add so I will just Say Welcome to MLS from The New River & Western RR.


----------



## jnic (Jan 2, 2008)

I built one for my Master Class 2-6-0 Porter (which is still incomplete). I have the plans in Sketchup format.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Bronson Tate, appears to be livesteam only: 
I don't think the wooden cab will know what kind of engine you put it on. If the size is right, you should be able to make it fit any engine. 

(Live steamers tend to have undetailed metal fake-wood cabs, so Doug's can make your engine prettier.)


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

True, but not a specific cab for the Connie, just tank locos and the American.


----------



## HLandBRR (Feb 5, 2010)

If you would not mind sharing, I would be more than happy to take you up on your offer. I started to model the cab out of card stock, figuring it was cheaper than the birch 1/8 plywood I bought. It did not come out so great. Kind of looks like a pinata gone bad....








Maybe I should just realize..... some guys got it and I don't... lol



Thanks!!


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

And you only get better by trying again. He all have failures to share too


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By HLandBRR on 08 Feb 2010 06:31 PM 


Maybe I should just realize..... some guys got it and I don't... lol

The only guy who never buggered up a project is the one who never started any. Spot putty can rescue you from a lot of embarassing things. So can the willingness to just 'scrape the palette' and start over fresh if things get too out of control. The best tip I can offer is, when stuff starts to go wrong, DON'T try to force your way through. Stop, have a smoke, go watch something funny on the idiot box, shoot some cans, take a nap -- do whatever you do to relieve stress -- then start back with a positive outlook only after you've regained your equilibrium. You REALLY don't want to end up so frustrated that you 'fix' something small with a 5# hammer.

If you can visualize in 3 dimensions, and guesstimate measurements from a photo based on other objects in said photo, then you don't need published 'plans'... but they come in handy till you get your confidence up.


----------

